

Ask HN: Any coworking or hacker spaces in Utah? - nitrogen

I'm looking to mix up my work environment a bit, so I'm wondering if there are any coworking spaces, hacker spaces, or other places in northern Utah that hackers congregate at on a regular basis.
======
ModelCitizen
There was Betaloft (coworking), but they closed up shop about a year ago. The
guy who started Betaloft has mentioned starting up a new space in Ogden.

I've been watching closely, but haven't seen anything recently. I personally
would love a "third place", preferably in Salt Lake.

~~~
nitrogen
Betaloft was part of my decision to move to Salt Lake, but unfortunately I
didn't find out they had closed until after I had moved.

My goal is to leave Utah eventually, but until then I'd like to participate in
a decent hacker/coworking space if one opens up.

